# Enter The Dojo, Episode 9: "The Hurticane"



## Jason Striker II (Mar 7, 2012)

Episode 9 of Enter the Dojo is up!!!


www.*youtube.com*/watch?v=jW4POr1ZNLc


View at your own risk.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, it certainly isn't kenpo. He doesn't hit himself enough and make swooshy sounds.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 8, 2012)

The Last Legionary said:


> Well, it certainly isn't kenpo. He doesn't hit himself enough and make swooshy sounds.


Thats because Kenpo is ********.

And for any of the uninitiated reading this, before You dive down My Throat and drown shortly afterwards in a pit of regret, watch the show, and all will become clear. Or clearer. Or something.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 8, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Thats because Kenpo is ********.
> 
> And for any of the uninitiated reading this, before You dive down My Throat and drown shortly afterwards in a pit of regret, watch the show, and all will become clear. Or clearer. Or something.



Why bother to apologize? Master Ken has spoken - Kenpo is bullsh*t. 

And if you can't take a joke - that's bullsh*t!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2012)

I keep trying and trying to find out where Master Ken's School is but so far no luck.... he is so awsome 

thanks for posting that


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like I missed a couple of these - darn.  Still, caught up via the magic of YouTube .

Now remember, always stomp the groin ... and never eat food in a moving vehicle :lol:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 9, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Looks like I missed a couple of these - darn.  Still, caught up via the magic of YouTube .
> 
> Now remember, always stomp the groin ... and never eat food in a moving vehicle :lol:



Close... but not quite. It's "Destroy the Groin". Keep practicing and soon you'll earn the coveted Ameri-Do-Te yellow belt.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 9, 2012)

Ahh, if I may, you only destroy the groin with a standing opponent.  Stomping and re-stomping are later in the sequence, just before driving over them with your car ...

... it's easy to make a mistake like that if you have not fully forsaken the weak arts previously studied before taking up Ameri-do-te ...  perhaps you have yet to develop a proper Master Ken Moustache :angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2012)

yeah yeah yeah...none of it and I do mean NONE OF IT is as awsome as Tae-Kwon-Leap


----------

